# Paws newest blind kitty!



## Mitts & Tess

This is our newest blind kitty my small TNR group has taken in. Hopefully this url will work that shows him playing. My friend agreed to foster him in his bathroom. He has FIV and needs surgeries. The kitty is a crypt orchid kitty and we have him scheduled for his first surgery to deal with that. Then an appt with my fav eye specialist up in Tucson. Things are looking up for this sweet guy.

My friend posted him on his facebook and there has been 6000 hits looking at him and over 2100 share as of this afternoon. Hes gone viral! Weve had several emails of people interested in adopting him.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201221218544874&set=vb.1003413862&type=2&theater


----------



## 10cats2dogs

What a Special Kitty!
I hope he finds a wonderful forever home!


----------



## Jetlaya67

Oh, he is sweet looking!


----------



## NebraskaCat

Looks like a great cat, Merry ... and a blessed cat to have found his way into such a wonderful organization. All the love Kelly receives from you guys, he'll pay forward to his future home.

Seems like (at least to me, in our shelter) more of a demand for the "special needs" cats. Certainly no such thing as unadoptable anymore.


----------



## proudkittymomma

Very handsome man he is!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Jeff I think your right. There is not the unfair stigma associated with special needs cats and dogs as it was even 10 yrs ago. I think several wonderful books that have been published that helped change people perspectives. Plus FB has been a huge network to get Imfo out too.


----------

